# Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey there all in fish land freshies and salties ....
its been a great year and just wanted to take a moment
to wish everyone a merry christmas and happy holidays 
i have many to thank ....my go to guys who are always a text away
u know who u are....paul who has helped us all with orders and the 
supply of larrys food and of course his brs orders or whatever we need.
march at fragbox whos always there.crayon for your kindness ...
if i have missed anyone im sorry just off the top of my head ...
Have a great nite and look forward to seeing u all next year....
cheers....
tom


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*merry x mas*

merry Christmas guys


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Merry merry Christmas! Made it through the Christmas Eve dinner, one down, 4 to go.......


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers people!


----------

